# Feeling like I'm half dead today



## piescoffer (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok - today I feel exhausted, not been sleeping great recently, keep waking up sweating in the early hours feeling spaced out like I'm not attached to my body or mind and feel like I don't know who I am or what I'm doing here.

I get up in the morning and try to get busy and shake it off but the way I feel never seems to go away, and it's so hard to put into words sometimes how I feel.

I seem to constantly be questioning everything like I have never seen it before and like I have never lived this life before.

I feel emotionally numb, I look at the people in my life that I love and feel nothing but fear and confusion. Things that the kids used to do that annoyed me don't anymore I feel like I am oblivious to it all.

Just feel like I want to scream and cry and be rescued from this hell. Don't feel like anyone apart from people on here understand what I am going through - constantly looking in on myself questioning who I am, where I am, what I'm doing.

Hope this gets better soon - feel like I can't take much more


----------



## BusyBee (Aug 7, 2010)

piescoffer said:


> Ok - today I feel exhausted, not been sleeping great recently, keep waking up sweating in the early hours feeling spaced out like I'm not attached to my body or mind and feel like I don't know who I am or what I'm doing here.
> 
> I get up in the morning and try to get busy and shake it off but the way I feel never seems to go away, and it's so hard to put into words sometimes how I feel.
> 
> ...


Hi. I seem to be commenting on everything today, like all the people on here we do all understand as in one way or another we are all going through it!
I completly understand everything you are saying. I feel that the DP has ruined my enjoyment of life the way i knew it (hopefully not forever got to keep positive) however it has ironed out a few of my personlaity flaws. I do not let bothersome aquaintences bother me.. i cant, they just dont. My boyfriend of 2 years ended the relationship when i was very ill and i to this day hardly notice hes gone. Maybe DP is protection thing..
Secondly, when my illness first begain i would get terrible night sweats and was terrified that i was dying.. this does ease. My DR is still lingering, but 6 months later i have plucked up the courage to say 'see you tommorrow' to people as i am fairly confident i am not going to float away!
Its nasty i know but stay positive. There are so many success stories out there


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

piescoffer said:


> Ok - today I feel exhausted, not been sleeping great recently, keep waking up sweating in the early hours feeling spaced out like I'm not attached to my body or mind and feel like I don't know who I am or what I'm doing here.
> 
> I get up in the morning and try to get busy and shake it off but the way I feel never seems to go away, and it's so hard to put into words sometimes how I feel.
> 
> ...


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

I am going threw the same thing it has bin seven months for me. I have more bad days then good days. Just when I feel better I have a really bad day. I keep telling myself it will get better don't get a panic attack thinking about it.Keep your mind occupied with fun things to do I know this sounds impossible but it helps. We will get better one day forward two days backwards its very slow I can tell you that. I started with two bad panic attacks in February 10 thinking I was having a heart attack and then three days later My head was foggy I could not understand why. I kept thinking about it and then my vision went crazy I thought I was having a stroke wound up in ER everything ok and here I am I now know what it is after finding this site.It is almost impossible to deal with life with this at times the more you worry and stress the worse it gets trust me.Keep telling yourself you will get better and live your life. Alan.


----------

